# Trying to find Brita filters cheap



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone know of any places that sell bulk packs of Brita filters for cheap?

I know Loblaws has I think a 4-6pack but anything larger? I prefer not having to be some club member to buy it liek Costco. 

Then again if anyone has a SAM's/Costco membership and can check on the price for me I would appreciate it. 

Thanks


EDIT:
Looking for the pitcher sized ones. Just wanted to make that clear as I know Brita has a water bottle one as well.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

*bumpa bumpa*


----------

